# All VTU students in this forum



## New (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi digitians...
I am starting new thread to know how many VTU(Visvesvaraya Techological University,Karnataka) are here in this forum..
Let's start count.....
About me:: 3rd sem C.S

please continue, so that we can exchange useful information.....


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Oct 20, 2007)

all vtu students indirectly means all guys from karnataka...!! hehe lol..!

me 3rd sem ise


----------



## eggman (Oct 20, 2007)

count me in.I'M one of the unfortunate person strucked in V T(TORTURE) U.
3rd sem,IS,DSI


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 20, 2007)

hey, u guys can turn up for digit dudes meet in Bangalore..


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 20, 2007)

count me 
3rd sem , IS, DSI


----------



## RCuber (Oct 20, 2007)

Ex-VTU 2005 .


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Oct 20, 2007)

Ex-VTU 2005 here.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 20, 2007)

Ex-VTU 2007


----------



## kirangp (Oct 20, 2007)

I am glad I came out of VTU...lolz...


----------



## vinit suri (Oct 20, 2007)

me 2...1st sem CSE..but not exactly in vtu...but ya in a coll in blore...


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 20, 2007)

another vtu victim here.. 7th sem.. CSc..

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 20, 2007)

Jeba???!!!! Is that you?? Is that really you.. Lemme pinch myself??! Aah, yes its you!


----------



## RCuber (Oct 21, 2007)

^^ yea . Havent seen jeba for a long time , jeba how come you returned to reply exactly this thread


----------



## shashank_re (Oct 21, 2007)

me pre VTU .Will be joining a some VTU affil college next year.
And guys why do you say VTU sucks?


----------



## New (Oct 21, 2007)

Hiiiiiiiiii friends...I am happy with so many peoples are under vtu
@akshay and eggman
Can u send me the all D.S lab programs to ganeshbhat2000@hotmail.com
As I have't started to do programs..
Sorry friends, as i don't have net at home I could't reply yest only...


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 21, 2007)

VTU sucks big time coz its a great suckin institute 

i mean teachers are worse than students in 99% of college, the teachin is not object oriented. teacher themselves mug up the things at home n vomit it in classroom n then they just go. it wont help in improving ur mental thinking,etc. also the books reffered by VTU sucks big time. they just refer foreign authors books n many of them dont contain any numericals, even theoty part is limited, though some books refferd r good. i will rate vtu on 2/10


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 21, 2007)

is this insti. also related to VRCE, Nagpur?


----------



## eggman (Oct 21, 2007)

To start with,they've got stupid rules like:MOBILE BAN IN CAMPUS,85 PERCENT ATTENDANCE... 

their education std and teachers are Shitty,refer to fun2sh post for more...

their lab syllabus is insane and unplanned(e.g.we did experiments on electronic circuits,phy lab,in 1st sem which requires the knowledge we got in next,2nd sem..under the subject BASIC INSTINCT...oops ....i mean BASIC ELECTRONICS)

thirdly, their maths is the most boring thing ever happened to me.(boring than Radiohead's songs)it requires no imagination,only formulas.i actually lost my interest in maths...because of vtu.

also,in the external exams(the big ones)...vtu provides only a single booklet to write the answers and no extra sheet,i.e. if the booklet is finished and your question paper is left(and you know the answers)...then you're screwed(happens in maths)...

that's too when their fees is higher than everest mountain.

and the last,but not the least, reason VTU suck is because its VTU


----------



## praka123 (Oct 21, 2007)

^what man?  only one answer book?no extra papers  cant believe.math needs more papers to say with.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 21, 2007)

Even we get only one answer sheet under Anna Univ's exams but the pages (Near 40) are pretty sufficient.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 21, 2007)

^for bharthiar uni,we can get as many extra papers and answer book is 20 pages.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 21, 2007)

For VTU I think it was 50 Pages. Ne way we have to answer to the point isnt it. well if any one wants to write a story then its definitely   a problem .


----------



## praka123 (Oct 21, 2007)

exam fees?rs 300/paper ?


----------



## eggman (Oct 21, 2007)

yeah...its generally sufficient except maths and subjects with lotsa numerical.
i know a guy who had to left 20 marks cause of it.i myself had finished the paper in second last page ,last time.and if you realised that you made a mistake (which's bound to happen in exam)...then apart from your usual pressure you have to worry about paper management....the thing is its insane and pointless.one of the infinite reason,why VTU suck


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 21, 2007)

lol man this is really sick of VTU......I mean students have to worry not only about the exam but also how many pages\paper he uses.LMAO.


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 21, 2007)

I can't believe it eggman!!! I've heard only 2 cases where the booklet wasn't enough! Now, yours is the third case.


----------



## eggman (Oct 21, 2007)

not mine.i was a bit lucky.mine friend suffered it.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 21, 2007)

OMG, i havent ever gone upto writing into last 10 pages of any booklet...still i have remained ""not out"" in every innings......

and @phreakoutt, just add another one into your list, i have a friend who has a routine problem of pages getting over.... needless to say, she's our department topper...


----------



## RCuber (Oct 21, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> not mine.i was a bit lucky.mine friend suffered it.


do you remember how much he scored in that exam?


----------



## eggman (Oct 22, 2007)

somewhere in 70s...will ask the exact marks


----------



## remember (Jun 23, 2008)

S.I.T TUMKUR 4th sem mech


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jun 25, 2008)

OMG.. Even here.. Anyways 4th sem Mechanical..


----------



## eggman (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm in 4th sem.....Can I appear for CAT-09(my 7th sem) or  CAT-10(after B.E.)???Cause as per my knowledge(can be wrong) current batch IIM had started, but 8th SEM result is yet to come for VTU!!! Some senior enlighten please!!!


----------



## shashank_re (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey guys i will be joining BE in B'lore this year.So just wanted to know how is Nitte Meenakshi Institute Of Technology(NMIT)? BTW its autonomous.


----------



## Roadripper (Jul 3, 2008)

i am also from vtu bt i am a 2007 pass out now workin as a software developer..


----------



## shashank_re (Jul 10, 2008)

How is Nitte Meenakshi Institute Of Technology(NMIT)?(its autonomous.)


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 10, 2008)

Pretty gud.. But i wud place Nitte, Mangalore over it..


----------



## shadow2get (Jul 10, 2008)

ex-2004 VTU CS Passout


----------



## shashank_re (Jul 10, 2008)

So is it better to study in college which is under VTU or an Autonomous college?


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 10, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> So is it better to study in college which is under VTU or an Autonomous college?



Depends vtu degree is more widely recognised.. Whereas in autonomous college thr r other benefits..



shashank_re said:


> So is it better to study in college which is under VTU or an Autonomous college?



Depends vtu degree is more widely recognised.. Whereas in autonomous college thr r other benefits.. Nitte,mangalore is also autonomous..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 10, 2008)

^^^ Even autonomous college students' get their degree from VTU.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 10, 2008)

Not now.. Students enrolled wen college was not autonomous get da vtu degree..


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 10, 2008)

^^^ You are confused between an autonomous college and a deemed university. Autonomous colleges still get degree cert. by VTU. Just that they haf autonomy to decide on the course/syllabus and to conduct the exam.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 11, 2008)

K.. I might be wrong but will check wit cousin who's in autonomous college.. Peace.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^ Spoke with my HoD regarding this last week


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 11, 2008)

K.. Will check.. Read or heard it somewhere.. So m not sure if m rite..


----------



## confused (Jul 11, 2008)

W i d e S c r e e N said:


> is this insti. also related to VRCE, Nagpur?


na... that VRCE is called NIT or VNIT, Nagpur now. not related to VTU.


----------



## shashank_re (Aug 31, 2008)

Just wanted to know which one among these colleges is better:
1.New Horizon College Of Engineering(NHCE)(VTU)
2.Nitte Meenakshi Institute of Technology(NMIT)(AUTONOMOUS.. still certifacte form VTU)

Actually iam in NMIT(CSE) now.But still wanted to know which is best among the two.


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Aug 31, 2008)

5th sem is


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 1, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> Just wanted to know which one among these colleges is better:
> 1.New Horizon College Of Engineering(NHCE)(VTU)
> 2.Nitte Meenakshi Institute of Technology(NMIT)(AUTONOMOUS.. still certifacte form VTU)
> 
> Actually iam in NMIT(CSE) now.But still wanted to know which is best among the two.


I'm not really sure.. nor there is any "correct answer" to this question but I guess this year NHCE was advertising itself as No.2 college in Bangalore!!

I urge current and former students from both the colleges to reply. That would be the best source of info.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 1, 2008)

Late reply: @Eggman, you can appear for CAT 09 I suppose. I am in the same fix.


----------



## shashank_re (Sep 1, 2008)

But what do you feel infra?Coz you being in MSRIT...you must be knowing..i guess..

Anyways as i said i have already joined NMIT.Main reason was coz it is Autonomous....


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 1, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Late reply: @Eggman, you can appear for CAT 09 I suppose. I am in the same fix.



LOL ! I started to prepare, since 6 months...!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 1, 2008)

shashank_re said:


> But what do you feel infra?Coz you being in MSRIT...you must be knowing..i guess..
> 
> Anyways as i said i have already joined NMIT.Main reason was coz it is Autonomous....



Tho I've seen NMIT I've never seen NHCE. However of late I've heard a lot about NHCE. During my BE days both the colleges were not much heard of but now since NMIT is autonomous and NHCE claims to be No.2 I guess both are a good choice. It would be wrong on my part to suggest or opine about anything without completely knowing the details. Lemme see if I can get some info about any of these colleges from my friends


----------



## cooljeba (Sep 2, 2008)

Charan said:


> ^^ yea . Havent seen jeba for a long time , jeba how come you returned to reply exactly this thread



Hello guys,

Ya it has been long time.. should try to be more active from now [].. feels nice to be back.. 

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 3, 2008)

^^^ And what are you doing these dayz? Colg's over, rite??!!


----------



## nix (Sep 3, 2008)

vtu website bandwidth sucks... during results time it gives more tension than the exams themselves. nd  they should announce a result date and stick by it...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 4, 2008)

^^^ lol.. thats too much expectation from VTU


----------



## cooljeba (Sep 16, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> ^^^ And what are you doing these dayz? Colg's over, rite??!!



Hi dude..

I am in Chennai now working for CSC. How about you dude ?? Dang we never met in college lol.. ain't that strange enough..


..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## anish_sha (Nov 6, 2008)

5th sem mech here,

joining a college under vtu is the worst decision ever i took in my life, . . With its f***ing year back systems and valuations.. 

To all who's gonna join a vtu affiliated college, if you are an average student and also you don't know how to mug up , YOU DEFINITELY GONNA SUFFER, if u join vtu..


----------



## amitabhishek (Nov 6, 2008)

phuchungbhutia said:


> Ex-VTU 2005 here.


Off topic: Your signature, avatar rocks!


----------



## coolpcguy (Nov 7, 2008)

Ex VTU - 2007 Passout.(oh wait make that scrapeout)


----------



## m_r_raja (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi fnds , Anybody know , How many month VTU need to send degree certificate to a foreign address like Bangladesh? 2008 passout but not yet receive degree certificate...


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 6, 2009)

The degree certificates are sent usually by March/April of next year. Since you require them to be shipped to a foreign address it may take sometime. But I'd suggest you call them up and clarify this.


----------



## m_r_raja (Jun 8, 2009)

infra_red_dude said:


> The degree certificates are sent usually by March/April of next year. Since you require them to be shipped to a foreign address it may take sometime. But I'd suggest you call them up and clarify this.



tnks  infra_red_dude i will try to contact them


----------



## maximus decimus meridius (Sep 23, 2009)

one more here.. fresh out f vtu..Bio-Techie..


----------

